# Duck Migration Reports



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a really vague observation from you on numbers, just state North of South of 94 or nothing if you want and what you have been seeing:

N of 94
10-22 to 10-24
Good numbers of divers
Few Mallards
Didnt see any duck feeds in fields, a few small flocks of geese in fields
Saw alot of cranes migrating


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

south, east of bismark.

Scouted/hunted all day sunday, plenty of divers but no large concentrations of mallards. A few geese but not a ton. It would be nice to get some more northern birds down.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Im not sure how many more puddlers are going to be coming down from Canada. Was in central Sask from 10/15 to 10/23. Very poor duck numbers compared to normal. Took many many hours of scouting to find huntable numbers and mallards were scarce. Killed probably half mallards and 40% widgeon and 10% other puddlers.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

jcnelsn1 said:


> Im not sure how many more puddlers are going to be coming down from Canada. Was in central Sask from 10/15 to 10/23. Very poor duck numbers compared to normal. Took many many hours of scouting to find huntable numbers and mallards were scarce. Killed probably half mallards and 40% widgeon and 10% other puddlers.


yea we experienced the same thing in Sask this year.

Hopefully the boreal birds come through in big numbers.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Same thing every year about this time, don't know how many more coming down, oh we missed the migration, yada, yada. was in cnetral sak Oct 5-17, bird numbers were down and they were concentrated due to the ice but there were thousands of robins up there yet, are robins tougher than geese and mallards? There is plenty to come down yet as there is right now minimal to no snow on the gorund up there. At the time we were up there hardly any large dark geese around. Cranes were still there. No worries, the best is yet to come


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

No nothing that drastic.

I just think the late season mallard numbers could be down a bit.

Only time will tell. It's definitely my favorite time of the year.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Im not too worried about it, but even with ideal weather, etc. it is a fact that Canada did not produce as many ducks this year and many of the goose populations had bad hatches. It was quite dry in the area we hunted and I am always amazed at the lack of nesting cover. Not sure where the ducks nest up there.


----------

